# Battleship - Test der Blu-ray



## OnlineRedaktion (13. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battleship - Test der Blu-ray* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battleship - Test der Blu-ray


----------



## matt2000deluxe (13. November 2012)

Also ich finde den Film nicht sonderlich gut. Klar, er ist super animiert, hat eine bombastische Soundkulisse, aber die Story und die Schauspieler sind wirklich schlecht.
Bild- und Tonqualität sind super, da gibts rein garnichts zu meckern. Auch das Making-Of ist gut gelungen.

Für 10 Euro kann man sich, wenn man auf hirnlose Action steht, den Film kaufen, aber wer Tiefgang und/oder irgendwas anderes erwartet sollte das Geld lieber anderweitig investieren.


----------



## PostalDude83 (13. November 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzJuDo5ots0


----------



## matt2000deluxe (13. November 2012)

PostalDude83 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzJuDo5ots0


 Hey! Transformers ist erstens Kult, und zweitens bei weitem nicht so flach und einfallslos wie Battleship!  Vom dritten Teil war ich allerdings auch ziemlich enttäuscht...


----------



## Enisra (13. November 2012)

matt2000deluxe schrieb:


> Hey! Transformers ist erstens Kult, und zweitens bei weitem nicht so flach und einfallslos wie Battleship!  Vom dritten Teil war ich allerdings auch ziemlich enttäuscht...


 
hmmm, ein Film der flacher als Bayformers ist? Der formt dann schon ne Kuhle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. November 2012)

Naja, als überteuerter wie überlanger Rihanna-Videoclip vielleicht annehmbar... ^^
Mehr als Effektkino in Reinkultur darf man von solch einem Film nicht erwarten, geschweige denn so überrascht darüber tun.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. November 2012)

Ich zahle ganz sicher keinen Cent, um mir diesen Werbefilm der US Navy anzuschauen. Genau genommen will ich den überhaupt nicht sehen.


----------



## Rabowke (14. November 2012)

... der Sound ist grandios. Brooklyn Decker ist lecker! 

Ich saß bei einigen Szenen mit einem realen /facepalm auf der Couch, musste aber am Ende doch öfters schmunzeln ... ich sage nur Veteranen.


----------

